# Pain to the point where I can't even ride...



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Be patient.............Wiredsport will chime in shortly........ask for some barefoot numbers.......possibly a pic.............get ya dialed......


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I used to get arch pain with my Ride Jackson Boas. Not anything like what you're describing, but still...

Since then, I've switched to 32 Focus, and have not had the problem at all. If you have the financial ability, suggest you switch brands entirely. Yeah, it's extra expense, but the alternative is not being able to snowboard.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> So at the start of last season I ordered the K2 Maysis in a size 9.5. I'd always worn 9.5 in my regular shoes and didn't think anything of it. Toward the end of the season...after about 20 days in the boots...I started having the most incredible arch pain imaginable. I didn't think anything of it and got some over the counter insoles to help (which it didn't). Fast forward to the start of this season. Same boots..went to the podiatrist and got myself a good pair of insoles.
> 
> Yesterday was my first day. The pain was incredible. I went to one shop and they measured me at an 8.5. Guy said boots are too big. He added heel lift and some padding in the back of the heel to alleviate the size difference. It helped...slightly. Pain was still horrid while riding. Went to another shop. Guy measured me at a 9.5. went to a third shop. Guy measured me at a 9. Said I shouldn't wear an 8.5 boot (even with packing out) and I should purchase a 9.
> 
> I'm just so frustrated. I want to return to pain free riding. I loved the Maysis until I started developing pain. I'm so confused and have spent a good ammount of money on doctors and insoles and "boot hacks" trying to fix this situation. Should I order a new Maysis in 8.5? 9? Give up on the Maysis altogether? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Swift,

MoJo was right. I do love a good footie thread . 

The place to start is with your barefoot measurements (Length and Width for each foot). 

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Okay so my right foot is slightly smaller than my left...about 10 maybe 10.1 inches...so figure 25.5. My left foot measures 10.2 so about 26.

Width I'm about 9.4cm for both.

What's confusing to me is on just about every size chart for shoes that means I'm a 9...at most a 9.5...which is typical with what I wear....on k2's website it shows me as an 8/8.5. I tried the 9 Maysis on in the store and it felt nice and snug with civilian socks...keep in mind when I first got the 9.5 K2 Maysis they were pain free until major packing occurred.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Snowboard boots are sized differently than regular shoes.

I believe this is because snowboard sizes translate to mond/cm, but shoe sizes actually don't. In the sizes 7-10 or so for shoes they actually squish more sizes per cm in there because they gives people a few more options. Where as snowboard boots go up a size every 5mm.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Okay so my right foot is slightly smaller than my left...about 10 maybe 10.1 inches...so figure 25.5. My left foot measures 10.2 so about 26.
> 
> Width I'm about 9.4cm for both.
> 
> What's confusing to me is on just about every size chart for shoes that means I'm a 9...at most a 9.5...which is typical with what I wear....on k2's website it shows me as an 8/8.5. I tried the 9 Maysis on in the store and it felt nice and snug with civilian socks...keep in mind when I first got the 9.5 K2 Maysis they were pain free until major packing occurred.


I don't know what size charts you are looking at , but that foot length puts you in size US7.5 or 8.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Swiftspeed10 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so my right foot is slightly smaller than my left...about 10 maybe 10.1 inches...so figure 25.5. My left foot measures 10.2 so about 26.
> ...


26 cm equates to 8.5 from K2's website for their snowboarding boots.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> 26 cm equates to 8.5 from K2's website for their snowboarding boots.


260 is an 8 on their website. Your 9.5s are WAY big, more so than I think any boot fitter could work magic on.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> 26 cm equates to 8.5 from K2's website for their snowboarding boots.


Around 2 years ago I was here saying that my 13 snowboard boots were a perfect fit.
No way that any other size would fit my feet.

I was using Burton Moto 13 and had issues carving, som came here to ask for help.
Everybody, but everyone here said... check your boots, they are too big. Check your boots, the problem is the boots.

In my head, NO WAY.... so I asked the boot Gandalf here and he said to try 11.5 Salomon Synapse Wide, but it was hard to find, so I got BY MISTAKE Burton Ruler Wide size 11 and they fitted really well


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

I had someone help me so I could apply equal pressure or both feet as I stood and measure. Right foot is just at 26cm...just about. Left is a hair over. 

Why it is so perplexing is a guy whose worked in a snowboarding shop for 30 years and REALLY appeared to know his stuff measured me and said that I should NOT go smaller than a 9. But now it seems I am measuring to an 8. Should I do the 8.5?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Is the pain in both feet? Your left is barely in a size 8, your right is boarderline but still an 8. Have you tried an 8? I would and have them heat fit. You don't have to have people pushing down on your while you measure unless you like to ride with people on your back.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nobody pushed down on me..so I didn't have to lean over and unbalance the pressure as I marked the spot. I'm 26cm...left slightly over.

Pain is in both feet!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Why it is so perplexing is a guy whose worked in a snowboarding shop for 30 years and REALLY appeared to know his stuff measured me and said that I should NOT go smaller than a 9. But now it seems I am measuring to an 8. Should I do the 8.5?


Ppl can make mistakes. Ppl can hang on oldschool beliefs. Ppl can have bad days. Ppl can be plain off...

What works for certain feet may not work for others, and same goes for boot models. Like, I can get away with too big boots of model A _because_ Ive a high arch and in that specific A boot, the arch is supported that well, the feet don't slip fwd, whereas in same size model B, that arch support is not there and feet slip and toes get crushed and in model C, arch gets squeezed and feet go numb. While your shop guy may have given a valid recommendation to foot X, Y in boot Z? It may be off for any other foot-boot combination.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> 26 cm equates to 8.5 from K2's website for their snowboarding boots.


No, it does not. K2 website shows a US8 for (up to) 26cm.


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> So at the start of last season I ordered the K2 Maysis...


Idk if all the responses have sorted this out already, but are your Maysis the ones with internal boa thingy that holds around your ankle and top of foot, I think K2 calls it the Cobra? It might just be the Maysis+ that have that, but either way if yours do have it I would suggest it's the source of the issue. 

Last year I had a similar thing, only in one foot but it was fucking agony, my foot was still experiencing nerve pain like 6 months on. So anyway I fucked around with my boot a tonne to try fix it and it wasn't til a couple weeks in that I got it right. I can't exactly remember what "right" was, but it had everything to do with the way the internal boa system was set up (it velcros to the tongue and stuff inside, repositioning it ended up fixing it). But after some trial and error and a bunch of surprisingly bad pain the cause of it totally dissapeared.

Might be unlikely the same problem but since you said Maysis I figured maybe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Okay so my right foot is slightly smaller than my left...about 10 maybe 10.1 inches...so figure 25.5. My left foot measures 10.2 so about 26.
> 
> Width I'm about 9.4cm for both.
> 
> What's confusing to me is on just about every size chart for shoes that means I'm a 9...at most a 9.5...which is typical with what I wear....on k2's website it shows me as an 8/8.5. I tried the 9 Maysis on in the store and it felt nice and snug with civilian socks...keep in mind when I first got the 9.5 K2 Maysis they were pain free until major packing occurred.


Hi Swift,

Since you are having a lot of pain in very expensive boots, I would highly suggest that you post some images of your measurements so I can get this right for you. 

Based on what you have posted above you are Mondo 255 for one foot (size 7.5 US in snowboard boots) and Mondo 260 on the other foot (size 8 US in snowboard boots). Your 9.4 cm width is a mid range "standard" D width and requires no special consideration.

Shoe size (Brannock) is _never_ the same as snowboard boot size. The cool thing about using Mondopoint sizing is that there is no conversion at all. Your foot measurement is your Mondopoint size. That simple. I will be happy to make sure that you get this right but I will need to see images of your foot being measured. 

Assuming no major errors in measurement, one thing is for certain, 9.5 is far too large (almost an inch too large in length and a full size too large in width on both feet).

Let's see what is going on.

STOKED!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If youre measuring 26 you need an 8 at the largest, possibly 7.5 in K2 as Endo made all their boots fit big and they never adjusted their sizing. Wherever you went that gave you a heel wedge to take up space, don't go back. A heel wedge makes the boot bigger. Any chance you're in Colorado or coming out this way soon?

Relatively easy ways to figure out a good bootfitter: they actually measure your foot on a real brannock, doesn't have to be mondo, I don't use a mondo, ask them what size shoe they wear and what size boot they wear. If they aren't in a full size smaller, be skeptical, if they aren't in at least a half size smaller, walk out. Ask them if they do custom footbeds, if they look scared, walk out. You don't necessarily have to go custom, but a good bootfitter knows how to make them.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Relatively easy ways to figure out a good bootfitter: they actually measure your foot on a real brannock, doesn't have to be mondo, I don't use a mondo, ask them what size shoe they wear and what size boot they wear. If they aren't in a full size smaller, be skeptical, if they aren't in at least a half size smaller, walk out. Ask them if they do custom footbeds, if they look scared, walk out. You don't necessarily have to go custom, but a good bootfitter knows how to make them.


Hi Kevin,

The Brannock shoe size minus one size will work well in the mid sizes where the difference will be one size (280 Mondo = size 10 US Snowboard boot = Brannock shoe size 11) but will fail at larger sizes where the difference will be 1.5 sizes (300 Mondo = Size 12 Snowboard boot = Size 13.5 Brannock Shoe size) or smaller sizes where the difference will be a half size (260 Mondo = Size 8 Snowboard boot = Size 8.5 Brannock shoe size). 

STOKED!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

a_human said:


> Idk if all the responses have sorted this out already, but are your Maysis the ones with internal boa thingy that holds around your ankle and top of foot, I think K2 calls it the Cobra? It might just be the Maysis+ that have that, but either way if yours do have it I would suggest it's the source of the issue.
> 
> Last year I had a similar thing, only in one foot but it was fucking agony, my foot was still experiencing nerve pain like 6 months on. So anyway I fucked around with my boot a tonne to try fix it and it wasn't til a couple weeks in that I got it right. I can't exactly remember what "right" was, but it had everything to do with the way the internal boa system was set up (it velcros to the tongue and stuff inside, repositioning it ended up fixing it). But after some trial and error and a bunch of surprisingly bad pain the cause of it totally dissapeared.
> 
> Might be unlikely the same problem but since you said Maysis I figured maybe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


yeah Conda seems to be a pain for some people... its definitely a little more crude than a slime tongue etc. I had a similar issue at first but now I just make sure to pull the conda all the way up before dialing in and it seems to settle in to just the right spot.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

First picture is right foot. Smaller of the two. Computer paper flush against wall and my father marked where toe ended. 26.1cm exactly. 

Second picture is left foot. 26.4cm on the nose. Pictures with feet to be included in next post. 

So right=26.1
And left=26.4


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Excuse the battered toenails from playing sports. The foot pictures parallel exactly what the paper markings were.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Swift,

Those measurements confirm Mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). Your current boots are a full size larger than that. That (1 cm) can certainly cause pain from foot motion. You won't really know with certainty if the Conda system is workable for you until you are riding it in the correct size. It is one more element within the boot that needs to line up with foot structures. If the foot is not well sized for the boot this is much less likely to happen. 

I hope that is helpful.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Swift,
> 
> Those measurements confirm Mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). Your current boots are a full size larger than that. That (1 cm) can certainly cause pain from foot motion. You won't really know with certainty if the Conda system is workable for you until you are riding it in the correct size. It is one more element within the boot that needs to line up with foot structures. If the foot is not well sized for the boot this is much less likely to happen.
> 
> I hope that is helpful.


Is it very likely that a size 8.5 will alleviate this pain being that when I first bought my boots they were pain free and wonderful to ride? 

What in particular about the larger boot is causing such horrid arch pain?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's also possible you are running into a conditioning issue seeing as it the first day out. Your nervous factor was probably pretty high and you may be over working muscles in your foot that just weren't up to the task yet. Better fitting boots should give better support to try to alleviate this, but it may not completely remove it for a session or two.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Is it very likely that a size 8.5 will alleviate this pain being that when I first bought my boots they were pain free and wonderful to ride?
> 
> What in particular about the larger boot is causing such horrid arch pain?


One possibility: The unholy trilogy of liners packing out -> foot is slipping fwd. You try to avoid this by overtightening the boots. This leads to squeezing off of circulation.

Has the boot upper and lower Boa separated? You could check if the pain still comes if you leave the lower boa fully relaxed, so it wont pinch/squeeze your arch, and only tighten the upper boot leg. Your foot will still slip fwd, tho. That coul be avoided by a custom fitting insoles supporting/fitting your foot bed. Anyhow, a well sized boot sure is the easier way to go.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Is it very likely that a size 8.5 will alleviate this pain being that when I first bought my boots they were pain free and wonderful to ride?
> 
> What in particular about the larger boot is causing such horrid arch pain?


Hi,

Boots typically will break in ~ one full size (1 cm) in the first couple weeks of riding. That has a major impact on the way the boot will fit and perform. As I mentioned, you may find that Conda is not a good match for your foot but you will not know that until you are in the correct size. Customizing a boot that is too large is a losing effort. Not only will it not solve the problem well, but it will also leave you not knowing if the changes you have made would be valuable in a boot that is correctly sized.

You have mentioned that the boots were wonderful when new. When they broke in you added custom insoles that either did not help or made things worse. Those were not required for the boot to be wonderful when new. 

I would highly suggest that you buy boots in your Mondo size and begin without customization.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Swiftspeed10 said:


> Is it very likely that a size 8.5 will alleviate this pain being that when I first bought my boots they were pain free and wonderful to ride?
> 
> What in particular about the larger boot is causing such horrid arch pain?


Yes, very likely. Boots that are too big give you the kind of pain that makes you think it's from them being too small (hope that makes sense). In particular: too much space/your heel isnt locked in- foot slides forward on heel side turns jamming your toes in the box...your brain is telling you that this is because the boots are too small..it is wrong. The Conda can be clunky and some people hate it even in the correct size..but it is designed to fit to a proper sized foot...you are likely over tightening this and the rest of the boot in general to compensate for your boots being to big. 

In general, if a boot feels super awesome right out of the box, it's probably at least a half size too big. you want your toes to be on the cusp of uncomfortable to allow the pack-out to get you to the sweet spot. 



neni said:


> One possibility: The unholy trilogy of liners packing out -> foot is slipping fwd. You try to avoid this by overtightening the boots. This leads to squeezing off of circulation.
> 
> Has the boot upper and lower Boa separated? You could check if the pain still comes if you leave the lower boa fully relaxed, so it wont pinch/squeeze your arch, and only tighten the upper boot leg. Your foot will still slip fwd, tho. That coul be avoided by a custom fitting insoles supporting/fitting your foot bed. Anyhow, a well sized boot sure is the easier way to go.


Not on the Maysis. One boa adjusts the "conda" aka heel hold device. The other tightens the entire shell. That being said, with the Conda, I am able to lock my heel in and it allows for me to ride the boots as tight or loose as I'm feeling at the time.


----------

